# Inland Lakes Map For Garmin?



## paulywood

Can anyone recommend an inland lake map chip for a Garmin GPSMap 192? Bought it last year and have a chip for Lake Michigan that I love. Would like one for inland lakes. Thanks.


----------



## busybeaver

lakemaster pro


----------



## bucko12pt

Does the Lakemaster Pro run on Garmin units, I didn't think it did?


----------



## busybeaver

Yes it works great ive had it for more than a year now. Not sure about that particular unit but does work on the 60csx.


----------



## garyrodbender

Just got my lakemaster data card today .Its for michigan.says it was full of inland lakes 600-700??? havent used one before cant wait to see how much more detail it will give my pre-loaded garmin 498-c...Anything I need to do when putting card in slot? did not come with instructions and theresite is not full of that type info. As for there service over the phone great customer service,thats were I ordered it.Thought I would pick some brains here 1st.Just Plug-in and play? or is there more to it? THANKS much. Lets go fish`n


----------



## ESOX

Just plug it in Gary. Offers a LOT more detail then the built in base maps, which half the time seem to be off on the basics, like the actual contour of the lake.


----------



## garyrodbender

Thanks ESOX!


----------



## hitechman

paulywood said:


> Can anyone recommend an inland lake map chip for a Garmin GPSMap 192? Bought it last year and have a chip for Lake Michigan that I love. Would like one for inland lakes. Thanks.


Here ya go......http://www8.garmin.com/cartography/lakemaster/michigan.jsp


Steve


----------



## Lundman

Busybeaver,

Are you using the Lakemaster or Lakemaster PRO chip. The Lakemaster chip as referenced by hitechman is just the standard Lakemaster chip. The Lakemaster PRO has additional definition for Saginaw Bay and other lakes. Currently I thought it was only available for Lowrance/Navionics.

I did get a response from Garmin and they said that they will be releasing a new inland lake map for Michigan with better detail.
I have a garmin Vista HCx and was wondering if the Lakemaster PRO chip would work in it also.

Lundman


----------

